# Mahlkonig Vario



## suipedali (Oct 31, 2012)

Firstly apologies if I've posted in the wrong section of the forum. I have a Mahlkonig Vario which I'm going to sell. In members opinions would I be better off selling here, or on ebay? Thank you.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Vario isn't very liked by this community, but why not both? Posting something for sale here on CFUK is free anyway.

Edit: unless you mean K30 Vario, which is a different beast







.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

just remember ebay will take 10% then paypal fees.

Stick it up here for a couple of weeks and see how it goes, failing that gumtree can be a good avenue before ebay.

I sold one on here last year, but another didnt sell so it went off to ebay.


----------



## suipedali (Oct 31, 2012)

A schoolboy error when I bought my Rocket. I was thinking the Vario would be all things to all men. It seems it's least able attribute is to be able to grind for espresso. Thank you.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> just remember ebay will take 10% then paypal fees.
> 
> Stick it up here for a couple of weeks and see how it goes, failing that gumtree can be a good avenue before ebay.
> 
> I sold one on here last year, but another didnt sell so it went off to ebay.


Bay takes 15% now


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Bay takes 15% now


You sure?

http://sellercentre.ebay.co.uk/introduction-ebay-fees


----------

